
More Concurrency: Improved Locking in PostgreSQL - zdw
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/10/13/more-concurrency-improved-locking-in-postgresql.html
======
ashearer
Summary: a short intro to reducing DB lock contention with "SELECT ... FOR
UPDATE OF x FOR SHARE OF y", and the upcoming Postgres 9.5's "SELECT ... SKIP
LOCKED".

It's a decent heads up about these features, but there are some editing errors
and an odd emphasis on multiple CPUs, while DB row locks are the limiting
factor in the examples. I'm having trouble interpreting the final paragraph.
("Keep in mind: If you only got a single CPU, concurrency will be a problem.
Therefore is essential to do things in a way that many CPUs can do their share
of work at the very same time.")

